# TEACHERS........Sad but true !



## Maidrite (Oct 27, 2005)

*Teachers........!!!!!!!!!!!*

 
Hug a Teacher, tell them what a great job they are doing !  

Thought I would add this, its a Picture someone took ! I thought it was kind of neat though !

*READ THROUGH TO UNDER THE PICTURE.***

*This is a beautiful photo of a giant flag in **Arizona**. 
The photo is authentic and un-retouched. 
The picture was taken on regular Kodak 35 mm film. 
The person who took the picture couldn't believe the image created by the sun's rays. 
*


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Oct 27, 2005)

Can I just send 'em something?  I mean I wouldnt want them feeling weird or anything when I go for Parent Teacher interviews....


----------



## Maidrite (Oct 27, 2005)

Yea I guess that would be ok too!


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks!!!  KNowing my luck I'd end up in jail for harassment or some such!


----------



## Dina (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks for appreciating us!  It's nice to know someone does.

Dina


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Oct 27, 2005)

Thats cool Maidrite!

Dina!  Where have you been hiding?


----------



## Dina (Oct 27, 2005)

Tanis,
LOL...I've been posting on CCA and working! Just went back to teaching after a little over 2 years of staying home with my little one. Where have you been? Missed ya girl. How's everything with you and your family?

Dina


----------



## kadesma (Oct 27, 2005)

Just hugged two of them Maidrite, my two daughters, Erica and Gina,, Here's a hug for another wonderful teacher {{{{{HUG}}}} BARB  

kadesma


----------



## KAYLINDA (Oct 27, 2005)

Wonderful picture!!  I think I'll teach Jim a thing or two tonight so I get an extra hug from him.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 28, 2005)

KAYLINDA said:
			
		

> Wonderful picture!! I think I'll teach Jim a thing or two tonight so I get an extra hug from him.


I love it!

Maidrite hugs a teacher every day!   

 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac (Oct 31, 2005)

We had international Teacher's day on the 28th Oct and the parents gave us a lunch at school which was lovely. I think everyone likes to be appreciated sometimes.


----------

